# How to get back to Potash...



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

What is the best way to get back to Potash after flying the back shuttle from Hite airfield? I am currently looking at landing at Caveman Ranch and trying to find a ride back up the 2ish miles to the put in. Does anyone know of the preferred way to do this?

Discuss...


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Really? No one has any information?


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

If it's 2ish miles to to potash, maybe walking there could work?


----------



## Porker (Jun 9, 2011)

Rollerblades and spandex.


----------



## eddie (Apr 12, 2005)

Long story but had to go to the hospital during our rig day one year. It was pretty easy to hitch to the put in, at least with an eye patch.


----------



## Wyldman (Jun 11, 2013)

eddie said:


> at least with an eye patch.


Arrgh!


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

wildh2onriver said:


> If it's 2ish miles to to potash, maybe walking there could work?


This seems like a pretty reasonable solution. Cheap, too.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

DoubleYouEss said:


> Really? No one has any information?


What a dilemma, no replies to such a tough logistical situation. Looking at it though you could jog, I mean that's a faster alternative to walking two miles. Just pay attention to landmarks and don't get lost.


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

The vehicle access from the ranch is more than 2 miles back to potash and nobody is going to be on that road but the caretakers for the ranch. I'm sure you could pick routes along the benches and hike back up river. I think there may even be an old oil road there. Either way, it will not be a two mile jog down some black top. Probably more like a three mile hike with some elevation gain/loss and a little route finding.

You could call some of the jetboat outfitters and try to coordinate a time for one of them to pick you up, or you could try to get in touch with someone at the Caveman ranch/ Tangri-la and see if they will drive you back to potash.

As far a I know, there is no preferred way to do this because nobody really flies in to the Caveman Ranch. Seems like most folks fly back to the Moab Airport an hire a shuttle to run them back to Potash. Of course, I have been out of the Cataract loop for a few years now.

Post back if you figure something out at Caveman ranch. That would be sweet if the folks that own that airstrip would cater to rafters and run people up to Potash.


----------



## tmaggert (Aug 18, 2008)

I used Redtail Aviation last year and had no problems. Our two shuttle drivers drove to Dirty Devil, camped the night, drove one vehicle to the airport and were picked ~8am. The rest of us at Potash just floated down the two miles and met up with the shuttle. Everything was on time and would do it again!

This is what they said in an email:


> I have a perfect solution for you! We can fly your drivers from Hite up to Caveman Ranch which is only about 2 miles south of the Potash put in so if your group can meet your drivers there we can fly them right to the river!
> We can do shuttles any time on any day that you might need and we can fly as many people as you need as well. The per person cost for that shuttle is $140 and we only have a 2 person minimum so it sounds like your group would be good to go!


----------

